# Urgent!  Scorpion stinger missing



## intrepidus6 (Feb 26, 2006)

This is urgent!  My pet Emporer Scorpion's stinger fell off.  I don't know how, but it is missing.  Will it grow back?  Will my baby be okay?  Is this common?

Thanks!


----------



## Murziukas (Feb 26, 2006)

Did it molt recently?


----------



## intrepidus6 (Feb 26, 2006)

No, I only got her about a month ago and she has not molted since I got her.


----------



## cacoseraph (Feb 26, 2006)

intrepidus6 said:
			
		

> No, I only got her about a month ago and she has not molted since I got her.


yikes
is there evidence of mold or fungus? like, discolorations under her armor?


----------



## intrepidus6 (Feb 26, 2006)

I looked but I didn't notice any discolorations.


----------



## Murziukas (Feb 26, 2006)

How much of it: just needle or whole segment? It would be nice if you could shar some photos. In one or another way - I don't think it will re-grow but I guess it's not so vital for emperor scorpion. The problem is that usualy "pet parts" don't just fall off.  
Your scorpion may survive without telson as it uses claws for killing buy it's quite possible that it got some sort of fungus and it may bring more damage to your scorpion. If possible - do some photos and post it or at least write a detailed story of what you see and what you think is not tipical (don't forget to include substare type, humidity, diet, heating method and everything you can think of and you see). That's the only way. Take care and keep us informed.


----------



## The Bear (Feb 26, 2006)

Sorry to hear that intrepidus6, The stinger will not grow back. Lucky for you its an emp and will likely never use the stinger anyways unless you feed it mice.

Because their so big they just grab prey and eat them without stinging. Even with the biggest grasshopers mine don't sting. Its nothing to worry about your emp will live healthy and happy without it.


----------



## The Bear (Feb 26, 2006)

Murziukas said:
			
		

> How much of it: just needle or whole segment? It would be nice if you could shar some photos. In one or another way - I don't think it will re-grow but I guess it's not so vital for emperor scorpion. The problem is that usualy "pet parts" don't just fall off.
> Your scorpion may survive without telson as it uses claws for killing buy it's quite possible that it got some sort of fungus and it may bring more damage to your scorpion. If possible - do some photos and post it or at least write a detailed story of what you see and what you think is not tipical (don't forget to include substare type, humidity, diet, heating method and everything you can think of and you see). That's the only way. Take care and keep us informed.


I agree that its not healthy for things to just fall off thats bad

Lol Murziukas you beat me to the post


----------



## intrepidus6 (Feb 26, 2006)

Here are some pics:



Sorry they aren't the best of quality.  I tried to get them mostly of the tail.  I hope you can see it good enough.

As you can see it is just the needle.  i use peat substrate. (atleast I think that is what it is, the shop where I buy it only has one kind.)
I feed her crickets and meal worms, but I think at the shop where I baught her they also fed her pinky mice.  She is the only scorpion in her cage, but at the shop she was with one other emporer scorpion.  My heating method is a climate controled heating pad placed under the tank.  I don't have anytihng to measure the humidity, but I mist the tank every day, and I provide fresh water in a dish at all times.


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 26, 2006)

Man that's weird.  OK, paranoid time.  This might sound far fetched.  But, do you live with a very protective parent or scorpiophob?  It's almost like someone snuck in the room and clipped it off when you weren't looking, making sure you wouldn't get stung or, if it got out, nobody would get stung.  That's just a thought.  It just looks suspicious to me.  I can just hear a parent talking to the pet store owner, you know, "Hey, these things sting?  I'm worried about it getting out."  Store owner, "Well, if your real worried about it, you can clip off the end of the stinger.  They don't really need it anyway.  Just the tip, not the bulb part...."  Huh?  Whatcha think?  It's possible.  Is that paranoid?  Maybe I need to get back on my meds .


----------



## maxident213 (Feb 26, 2006)

Galapoheros said:
			
		

> Man that's weird.  OK, paranoid time.  This might sound far fetched.  But, do you live with a very protective parent or scorpiophob?  It's almost like someone snuck in the room and clipped it off when you weren't looking, making sure you wouldn't get stung or, if it got out, nobody would get stung.  That's just a thought.  It just looks suspicious to me.  I can just hear a parent talking to the pet store owner, you know, "Hey, these things sting?  I'm worried about it getting out."  Store owner, "Well, if your real worried about it, you can clip off the end of the stinger.  They don't really need it anyway.  Just the tip, not the bulb part...."  Huh?  Whatcha think?  It's possible.  Is that paranoid?  Maybe I need to get back on my meds .


If I found out someone cut the telson off one of my scorps, that person's face would soon be unrecognizable even by their own mother.


----------



## The Bear (Feb 26, 2006)

Galapoheros said:
			
		

> Man that's weird.  OK, paranoid time.  This might sound far fetched.  But, do you live with a very protective parent or scorpiophob?  It's almost like someone snuck in the room and clipped it off when you weren't looking, making sure you wouldn't get stung or, if it got out, nobody would get stung.  That's just a thought.  It just looks suspicious to me.  I can just hear a parent talking to the pet store owner, you know, "Hey, these things sting?  I'm worried about it getting out."  Store owner, "Well, if your real worried about it, you can clip off the end of the stinger.  They don't really need it anyway.  Just the tip, not the bulb part...."  Huh?  Whatcha think?  It's possible.  Is that paranoid?  Maybe I need to get back on my meds .


Galapoheros has a good point there. It looks as if it were cut off cleanly not like it fell off or anything. Talk to your parents or any one you live with about that


----------



## emperorking (Feb 26, 2006)

Agreed that really looks like someone cleanly cut it off.


----------



## intrepidus6 (Feb 26, 2006)

The stinger was gone before I got her, I just noticed it when I got home.  I went back to the shop and they said she should be ok, and I looked at the other emporer scorpions there and they had stingers. 
I probably shouldn't have said "urgent" in the subject line, because it makes it sound like it just happened.  But I am just concerned about my scorpion.


----------



## TTstinger (Feb 26, 2006)

your scorp will be fine it will never have a stinger again but will be fine. I have seen many scorps live long live's with no sting they lose them in the wild all the time due to fights and predators it will be ok. have even seen scorps with the whole tail missing lived for a while did just fine I have an emp with a broken stinger


----------



## intrepidus6 (Feb 26, 2006)

Ok, thanks!  I just wonder why and how she lost the stinger...

I wish it would grow back... but oh well, as long as she will be OK and otherwise healthy.


----------



## alucard1965 (Feb 26, 2006)

I have two desert hairys and one is missing part of it's stinger the point but it's fine eats well and doing good


----------



## Arlius (Feb 26, 2006)

90% chance that since it was housed with other emps, it got into a bit of a scrabble. In an attempt to sting, it ended up nailing a hard surface (glass/rock)
My male emp, housed with my female, has the tip of his stinger broken off. I saw the scrap that did it... if he had been a little more forceful in his attack, he would have broken it more severely. (My female was in the burrow, he was outside. A large flat rock was the entrance <dug underneath, obviously> and he was gripping her claws, when he stung... since his head was under the rock, and the sting always goes in front on the head, it was inevitable..)


----------



## Leiurus87 (Feb 27, 2006)

looks like someone tried to make it a "safe" scorpion, prob. trying to sell it to some arachnophobe.


----------



## ldcsteelers (Mar 1, 2006)

If your Emp is a sub adult, the stinger will come back on the next molt.  I had one recover from a broken stinger once.  Luckly it had 1 more molt to go.


----------

